# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Police State and Their Abuses

## St James

Taking a lead from another site, started by Wolveine, I've decide to start a thread dedicated to Police Brutality and the advancement of the Police State. Here's the first:

*Mission, KS Police Arrest & Cavity Search Mom After  Toddlers Drop Pebbles in Mail Slot
*
http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/07/mi...-in-mail-slot/

Catrina Engle is just a simple mother of four and  wife to her husband.  On the evening of March 3, 2013 she was leaving the  Mission, Kansas Post Office and had just placed two of her children, ages 4 and  2, in her minivan when she was approached by Officer Michelle Pierce and ordered  to render her identification without reason.  From that point on the day  turned into a tragedy for her as she was arrested and a body cavity search was  conducted out in the middle of the public by Officer Pierce.  What was her  crime?  Apparently her kids put a couple of pebbles in the mailbox and though  the Post Officer was closed, she tried to get someone to help her and when they  wouldnt she was in a loud conversation on her cell phone in the lobby with her  husband before leaving.  Full dashcam footage follows.





 Mrs. Engle recounts what happened after she put the girls in the minivan.    She says Officer Pierce approached her.  She  stated, Im going to need your identification. I asked her, Why? Again, she  said, Give me your ID. I again asked her, Why? The third time she was more  demanding & said, Give me your identification. I then agreed that I would  give her my ID but I wanted to know why first. I said Okay, but why? She still  would not tell me. At that point, you can see what happens in the video. Without  warning, she started walking towards me, twists my arm, starts cuffing me,  flings me around & slams me on the ground while finishing cuffing me. At  that point, Officer Tim Gift arrived & assisted her. They hurt me when they  dropped me on the ground & also got my thumb stuck in the cuffs. You can  hear my toddler age girls crying & screaming in the car as they took me down & throughout the hour or so they had me there.


The video backs up the ridiculous nature and  force of her arrest.

A third officer who showed up later and who Mrs.  Engle claims threatened to call Child Protective Services and have her children  taken away from her, was not listed on the report.  However, Engle found out who  the officer was via a third party, a local senior citizen who said he had been  abused by the same officer.  His name is Tige Dean.

No attempt was made to look after Engles girls  over the following hour that she remained on the scene.  Her oldest girl thought  the officers were going to shoot her mother, according to Engle and the girls  cried the entire time.

Engle attempted to get the officers to call her  husband to come and get the girls.  They finally did it though it took a long  while for them to do so.  One of the officers even mocked her stating that she  had not given him the number.  She immediately rattled the number off and he  simply threw up his hands, eventually making a call just before she was  subjected to a body cavity search.

Engle also pointed out the nature of raising her  voice in the lobby.  I later found out that the Postal Employee, Yvette  Jenkins, called 911 after saying that I was yelling at her, kicking the door & throwing rocks at her through the mail slot! In reality, I was arguing  with my husband on the cell phone in an empty Postal lobby while using the  automated machine. My bored toddlers dropped pebbles in the mail slot. You can  also hear Yvette Jenkins say on the video while the cops are talking to her that  the Post Office has protocol & that they asked me to leave. Yet another lie.  She was actually in the back warehouse area where I couldnt even see her &  she never came out to speak to me. I was leaving on my own  accord.

You will see in the video that they subject Mrs. Engle to a humiliating body  cavity search right out in the open while cars are driving by, which is  completely uncalled for. 
Though dashcam video should be enough to bring charges against these tyrants,  one would like to see them permanently removed from the force and punished for  their behavior. 
Im disgusted with The Mission Kansas PD, said  Engle.  From the illegal cavity search, to horrifying my children, to the lies  in the police report, lies from the post office, trumping up charges on me to  cover their asses & then lying again saying there was no videos of anything  out of three police dash cams & a federal building (Post  Office).

We have also been threatened by the Prosecutor  of Mission, Kansas himselfMr. David Martin, she concluded.

Obviously they were able to obtain at least one  of the dashcam video feeds from one of the cars.  I find it hard to believe  there are not cameras inside federal post officer.

Heres a video created by her husband and posted  to YouTube to make the arrest public.




The Mission Police Department would not comment  on the arrest.  However, you can give support to Mrs. Engle and call for the  firing and subsequent filing of charges against the arresting officers via the  contact info below:

Mayor of Mission Kansas
Laura  McConwell
(913)676-8350
lmcconwell@missionks.org 

Chief of Police
John Simmons
6090 Woodson Road
Mission, KS  66202
(913)676-8300 
http://www.facebook.com/John.simmons.56808

Officer Tim Gift (Badge # 861) 
http://www.facebook.com/Timothygift

Officer Michelle M. Pierce (Badge # 865)

Officer Tige Dean
(The bald cop who was NOT EVEN mentioned in the Police  Report!)

Mission Kansas Post Office
6029 Broadmoor St
Mission, KS 66202
(913)  831-5325

Store Manager: Mitch  Bilyeu
www.facebook.com/mitchell.bilyeu
Post Employee who made FALSE  REPORT to 911: Yvette Jenkins
www.facebook.com/yvette.jenkins.31 

Lead Prosecutor of Mission (Who threatened us)
David Martin
11000 King  St.
Overland Park, KS 66210
Phone (913) 469-4100
Fax (913) 469-8182  

Governor of Kansas
Sam Brownback
300 SW 10th Ave,Ste 241S
Topeka, KS  66612
(785) 296-3232 

Catrina Engle
Cdenglefam@gmail.com

----------

BleedingHeadKen (07-29-2013),Canadianeye (08-27-2013)

----------


## St James

*Watch: Cop Speaks Out Against Ticket Quota, Urges Officers To Serve And Protect, Gets Fired*

July 24, 2013 by Personal Liberty News Desk 





Former Auburn, Ala., police officer Justin Hanners became disturbed when a new chief at his department ordered officers to hassle, ticket and arrest specific numbers of residents per shift if they valued their jobs.
When I first heard about the quotas I was appalled, he said. I got into law enforcement to serve and protect, not be a bully.
Hanners filed formal complaints to his chain of command and, getting nowhere, eventually began to speak out publically about the abuses. His superiors order him to shut-up about the abusesand when he didnt, Hanners was fired.
He is currently looking for a lawyer to help him sue the department.

http://personalliberty.com/2013/07/2...ct-gets-fired/

----------

BleedingHeadKen (07-29-2013),Canadianeye (08-27-2013)

----------


## St James

*USA Today, WSJ Realize What We’ve Been Saying For Years: America’s Cops Are Out Of Control*July 23, 2013 by Sam Rolley 

For some time, millions of Federal dollars and decommissioned military equipment have been falling into the hands of local police departments through grant deals which serve two purposes: Giving local cops cool toys like tanks and riot gear to test out on small-time criminals and putting local law enforcement agencies in the back pocket of Federal agencies.

Search for Boston Marathon bombing suspects in Cambridge, MA. Credit: UPI


_Personal Liberty Digest™_ has kept readers informed about the ever-growing militarization of America’s police forces for years. And, gradually, other media outlets have begun to wake up and recognize that Federal money and equipment are turning local police into militarized forces that focus far too little on community and far too much on force.
A _Wall Street Journal_ essay published over the weekend, titled “Rise of the Warrior Cop,” chronicles a number of examples of local police forces acting like military units, using undue force and terrorizing residents who are involved — and sometimes mistakenly believed to be involved — in nonviolent criminal activities.
Some highlights from the piece:

“The country’s first official SWAT team started in the late 1960s in Los Angeles. By 1975, there were approximately 500 such units. Today, there are thousands. According to surveys conducted by the criminologist Peter Kraska of Eastern Kentucky University, just 13% of towns between 25,000 and 50,000 people had a SWAT team in 1983. By 2005, the figure was up to 80%.”“The number of raids conducted by SWAT-like police units has grown accordingly. In the 1970s, there were just a few hundred a year; by the early 1980s, there were some 3,000 a year. In 2005 (the last year for which Dr. Kraska collected data), there were approximately 50,000 raids.”“Among the new, tough-minded law-enforcement measures included in [the War on Drugs] was the no-knock raid—a policy that allowed drug cops to break into homes without the traditional knock and announcement. After fierce debate, Congress passed a bill authorizing no-knock raids for federal narcotics agents in 1970.”
A similar story appeared in _USA Today_ in late June, illustrating how the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives has begun using entrapment as a favorite means to make arrests.
The rest of the story:
http://personalliberty.com/2013/07/2...ut-of-control/

----------

BleedingHeadKen (07-29-2013),Canadianeye (08-27-2013)

----------


## St James

http://www.ksdk.com/news/local/story...storyid=202219
*Detroit police officer shoots seven-year-old girl to death*

*8:56 AM, May 17, 2010        * 


Aiyana's grandmother, Mertilla Jones, left, cries as Dominika Stanley and Charles Jones, mother and father of Aiyana Jones, far right, quietly pray during a vigil Sunday night. Police say Aiyana was shot when Mertilla Jones and a Detroit officer tussled during a raid seeking the suspect in a teenager's death.

BY NIRAJ WARIKOO, ZLATI MEYER and AMBER HUNT, DETROIT 
 FREE PRESS STAFF WRITERS 
With toys strewn on the lawn outside a three-story house on Lillibridge, neighbors and family gathered in disbelief, wondering: How could Detroit police, storming the house to arrest a murder suspect Sunday morning, end up killing 7-year-old Aiyana Jones? 
"I seen the light go out of her eyes," her grandmother, Mertilla Jones, 47, wailed outside the home Sunday afternoon after being released from police custody. 
Jones was in the living room with Aiyana about 12:40 a.m. when a flash went off and a loud noise was heard. 
Police rushed in, guns drawn. 
Assistant Chief Ralph Godbee said Jones got into a tussle with the first officer in, causing his gun to go off. 
A bullet pierced Aiyana's head and neck. Police are investigating the incident, and Chief Warren Evans is said to be cutting short an out-of-country vacation to return to Detroit today. Jones was too distraught to comment to the Free Press about what happened. 
"This is any parent's worst nightmare," Godbee said in a statement Sunday. "It also is any police officer's worst nightmare. ... No words can do anything to take away the pain." 
The incident came after a two-week spate of high-profile shootings in the city -- starting with the gunning down of Detroit Police Officer Brian Huff on May 3. 
Police got the suspect they came for on Sunday, but the arrest leaves a lingering question for investigators, Aiyana's family and members of the community who gathered throughout the day and at a vigil Sunday night: 
What happened? 
Anger, blame follow death 
 Squatting on the stoop outside his Detroit home Sunday afternoon, the father of the 7-year-old girl killed by police earlier that day gazed at photos of his only daughter at her sixth birthday party. 
"She had a lively, free spirit," Charles Jones murmured. 
He then bent over, burying his face in his hands as he wept. 
The scene outside Aiyanas' home was a mixture of shock.............

more here:  http://www.ksdk.com/news/local/story...storyid=202219

----------

BleedingHeadKen (07-29-2013)

----------


## St James

*Cigarettes Can Kill: Florida Deputies Shoot Man Looking for a Smoke in His Own Driveway*

Jacob Sullum|Jul. 29, 2013 12:36 pm


Escambia County Sheriff's OfficeEarly Saturday morning, Roy Middleton was rummaging through his mother's car in the driveway of his Warrington, Florida, home, looking for a cigarette, when he heard someone bark, "Get your hands where I can see them!" Middleton initially thought it was a neighbor playing a joke on him, but when he turned his head he saw Escambia County sheriff's deputies standing in his driveway. The next thing he knew, he says, they were shooting at him. "It was like a firing squad," Middleton told the _Pensacola News Journal_. "Bullets were flying everywhere." Middleton was lucky the deputies were terrible shots. His injuries were limited to a leg wound. "My mother's car is full of bullet holes though," he said. "My wife had to go and get a rental."

He was black, by the way..........and the cops were white. God I can't wait to see the fallout from this (if there is any at all for the pigs)

and now the rest of the story:
http://reason.com/blog/2013/07/29/ci...a-deputies-sho

there have been rumors of steroid usage by cops. If true, then this explains a lot...............

----------

BleedingHeadKen (07-29-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

*"Fake Cops" Robbing Detroit Citizens At Gunpoint Turn Out To Be Real Cops Robbing Citizens At Gunpoint*


> DETROIT (WJBK) - A second officer, a 17-year veteran from Saint Clair Shores, has been arrested accused of robbing unsuspecting drivers at gunpoint.
> 
> On Saturday, Fox 2 also reported a Detroit police sergeant was arrested at the 12th precinct. A tip sent to Fox 2 helped lead to the arrests. We forwarded a photo from one scene to Detroit Police. They recognized one of their own in the photo.
> 
> More information is expected Monday during a press conference scheduled for Monday at 3 p.m.
> 
> The first incident took place at a Citgo gas station near French and I-94 on Detroit's east side last Sunday. The clerk says two white men in a black Ford F-150 with police lights allegedly pistol-whipped customers pumping gas. The men stole cash and cell phones from their victims. A warning went out to be on the lookout for "fake cops" but it turns out those officers were not fake after all. It appears the sergeant in this case was driving his personal vehicle.
> 
> http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=44556

----------

St James (07-29-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

*Judge suspends Indianapolis Metro Police Officer David Bisard's driver's license*


> INDIANAPOLIS - Embattled Indianapolis police Officer David Bisard's driver's license was suspended during an initial court appearance Wednesday on drunken driving charges stemming from his arrest last weekend.
> 
> http://www.theindychannel.com/news/local-news/hearing-set-for-indianapolis-metro-police-officer-david-bisard-to-face-dui-crash-charges





> 




So, he kills a motorcyclist in his first DUI, and he's still allow to remain a part of an organized, armed and dangerous street gang. Now he's "embattled", like the world is just against the poor guy. It's a good example of how the mainstream media adores government officials

----------

St James (07-29-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

Gays in Baton Rouge arrested under invalid sodomy law




> An undercover East Baton Rouge Parish sheriff’s deputy was staking out Manchac Park about 10 a.m. one day this month when a slow-moving sedan pulling into the parking lot caught his attention. The deputy parked alongside the 65-year-old driver and, after denying being a cop, began a casual conversation that was electronically monitored by a backup team nearby.
> http://theadvocate.com/home/6580728-125/gays-in-baton-rouge-arrested


The state is a crime against nature.

----------

St James (07-29-2013)

----------


## St James

> *Judge suspends Indianapolis Metro Police Officer David Bisard's driver's license*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he kills a motorcyclist in his first DUI, and he's still allow to remain a part of an organized, armed and dangerous street gang. Now he's "embattled", like the world is just against the poor guy. It's a good example of how the mainstream media adores government officials


here's some more of the story..............http://fox59.com/2013/07/19/evidence...#axzz2aU64Vf6T
what a piece of shit

----------

BleedingHeadKen (07-29-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> here's some more of the story..............http://fox59.com/2013/07/19/evidence...#axzz2aU64Vf6T
> what a piece of shit


What I like about this article is that it's completely unbiased. It's not "embattled police officer" as if the justice system is against him. It's far more in his favor that it would be if you or I killed someone while DUI then wrecked a vehicle.

----------


## St James

> What I like about this article is that it's completely unbiased. It's not "embattled police officer" as if the justice system is against him. It's far more in his favor that it would be if you or I killed someone while DUI then wrecked a vehicle.


I used to live in Fort Wayne up until 4 years ago. I know Surbeck he's as big a drunk as there is............he's been given an "escort" more times than I can remember. Hell, I"ve even been in front of him on at least one occasion. Too bad his prosecutors didn't know the Trial Rules and Civil Procedures as well as I did.
I was told never to appear in front of him again, and I told him to tell the police to stop falsely charging me and I wouldn't. Shit, I thought he was gonna blow like a volcano and ordered me out of his court.

----------


## teeceetx

I've always supported the police over the years, even when I thought the circumstances were a bit ambiguous.  But in having conversations with people about the shocking militarization of our police departments, it has become abundantly clear that they have become utterly Nazi-like.  Their treatment of a mother with 2 young children was atrocious and uncalled for.  This wasn't a robbery, or a mugging, or a murder.  And yet they treated her with utter contempt.  People will say that if the government were to turn on the people, the police and military will refuse to do so.  I say bullshit.  This kind of activity goes on every day, and its getting far worse.  Hell, they are even arresting little grade school kids for offenses like spitting and fashioning a gun out of their food, or wearing a t-shirt that doesn't promote the progressive mantra.  It's escalating every day, and it's becoming even more shocking as time passes.  We are living under tyranny, and it is far worse than anything the Communists ever did to its citizens.  When they finally disarm the public, they will move to confiscation of assets with no fear of their own safety.  When will people take to the streets and say no more?

----------

Aldo Raine (08-01-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> *Judge suspends Indianapolis Metro Police Officer David Bisard's driver's license*
> 
> 
> So, he kills a motorcyclist in his first DUI, and he's still allow to remain a part of an organized, armed and dangerous street gang. Now he's "embattled", like the world is just against the poor guy. It's a good example of how the mainstream media adores government officials


Welcome to the police union thuggery (sp?), brother! This douchebag excuse of a lawman should have been fired and put in prison long ago. The first incident resulted in suspension with pay, then the second he was found drunk on duty and was suspended without pay. Ridiculous how they protect their own.

----------


## St James

Just found this one in my mail this morning. One of the officers in this piece is currently charged with murdering a 7 year old. Yep, that's right same cop trying to be a reality TV star:  
http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/6232-Police-State-and-Their-Abuses #4

here he is again, breaking the law

*Detroit Police Pretending To Be Robbers, For Experiment, Nearly Shot By Undercover FBI*
July 31, 2013 by Sam Rolley 
http://personalliberty.com/2013/07/3...ndercover-fbi/
Add this to the list of reasons Detroit is in shambles. 




> On June 6, Fox 2 News reported that an FBI agent almost shot a Detroit cop at a gas station while filling up. The situation occurred after officers decided it would be a good idea to simulate a purse snatching and invite a TV crew to film Detroiters reactions.
> 
> But, believe me when I say this, Fox 2s Charlie LeDuff tells the story better than I can write it:

----------


## Beevee

> *Cigarettes Can Kill: Florida Deputies Shoot Man Looking for a Smoke in His Own Driveway*
> 
> Jacob Sullum|Jul. 29, 2013 12:36 pm
> 
> 
> Escambia County Sheriff's OfficeEarly Saturday morning, Roy Middleton was rummaging through his mother's car in the driveway of his Warrington, Florida, home, looking for a cigarette, when he heard someone bark, "Get your hands where I can see them!" Middleton initially thought it was a neighbor playing a joke on him, but when he turned his head he saw Escambia County sheriff's deputies standing in his driveway. The next thing he knew, he says, they were shooting at him. "It was like a firing squad," Middleton told the _Pensacola News Journal_. "Bullets were flying everywhere." Middleton was lucky the deputies were terrible shots. His injuries were limited to a leg wound. "My mother's car is full of bullet holes though," he said. "My wife had to go and get a rental."
> 
> He was black, by the way..........and the cops were white. God I can't wait to see the fallout from this (if there is any at all for the pigs)
> 
> ...


It's gratifying to note that you can speculate but when I do, I get criticised for it. But the, I'm purported to be a liberal and you are the conservative, so it's perfectly permissible, I suppose.

----------


## St James

> It's gratifying to note that you can speculate but when I do, I get criticised for it. But the, I'm purported to be a liberal and you are the conservative, so it's perfectly permissible, I suppose.


blah blah, blah blah blah
what speculation?
or do you mean this...
http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...ice-Subculture

----------


## Beevee

> blah blah, blah blah blah
> what speculation?
> or do you mean this...
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...ice-Subculture


My, my. What a cacophony to vindicate yourself.

----------


## Aldo Raine

Police are fucks.  Everyone knows this.

----------


## St James

> My, my. What a cacophony to vindicate yourself.


of course...you have nothing at all to contribute, just bitching and whining like a little girl...best to go change your didy now.........
These shorts are not my "opinion" does that bother you, Mr shithead?

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

It's not really a police issue, but it's part of the police state and how law, which should be for protection of people from force or fraud, has been perverted and people die from the abuses of the state.

This 2 year old died while in foster care. Her parent's crime? Smoking pot while she was asleep. Another victim of the war on drugs. Can I get a Hallelujah?!

http://reason.com/blog/2013/08/02/st...child-from-par

----------

St James (08-22-2013)

----------


## Guest

http://www.dailypaul.com/294748/woma...-on-craigslist

MARATHON (CBSMiami/AP) — A woman faces charges for illegally selling lobster tails through Craigslist.
 The woman sold the fresh lobster tails to an undercover state wildlife officer according to officials.
 Twenty-year-old Kasey Marie Platt of Marathon made the exchange in a parking lot, Monday.
 The investigation started when authorities were alerted to an ad on Craigslist offering lobster tails for $10 each.
 Read more:
http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/08/01/keys-woman-accused-of-s...



What a danger to society!  Selling lobster on craigslist!

----------


## Archer

> http://www.dailypaul.com/294748/woma...-on-craigslist
> 
> MARATHON (CBSMiami/AP) — A woman faces charges for illegally selling lobster tails through Craigslist.
>  The woman sold the fresh lobster tails to an undercover state wildlife officer according to officials.
>  Twenty-year-old Kasey Marie Platt of Marathon made the exchange in a parking lot, Monday.
>  The investigation started when authorities were alerted to an ad on Craigslist offering lobster tails for $10 each.
>  Read more:
> http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/08/01/keys-woman-accused-of-s...
> 
> ...


They must be taxed and state approved!

----------

President Peanut (08-05-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> They must be taxed and state approved!


Exactly! The same reason it is illegal to grow tobbacco without a license.

----------


## St James

cops now shooting people from helicopters

----------


## St James

*Phoenix Police Called To Talk Non-Threatening Man Off Roof; Taser Him Five Times; Man Dies*

August 21, 2013 by Ben Bullard 

A 44 year-old man in Phoenix was on an apartment roof acting strangely, according to local television news reports. So witnesses called the police to help him down. Instead, the police ended up killing him.



Michael Ruiz, the son of a former police detective, got on his apartment roof on July 28, alarming residents who knew of his ongoing drug issues. Fearful that Ruiz would harm himself, they called the cops. When the police arrived, they coaxed him off the roof with multiple taser shots and then proceed to drag him in handcuffs down the stairs.
Witnesses said Ruiz unsupported head was repeatedly hitting the concrete stairs so hard they could hear the impacts.
His father, Richard Erickson, saw the video made him sick to his stomach.
Id never seen anything like this before, even when I was with the police department, he told _ABC-15__._
I started crying cause thats not right, to hurt nobody like that, said neighbor Verna Young. He didnt deserve that. He was a nice person, very nice.
The EMS report stated Ruiz had been tased five times. He had to be resuscitated once in custody, but he was hospitalized and was eventually put on life support. Erickson decided five days after the incident to take him off life support, and Ruiz died.
Erickson has hired an attorney and said he is seeking the termination of the officers involved in the incident.
Phoenix police are still investigating and have given no comment.

http://personalliberty.com/2013/08/2...imes-man-dies/

it'll be justified. it always is............I can almost hear the conversation..
_"You hear his head crackin' on them steps?"
"Sounded like someone slapping a stick on a rock...."
"Yeah, pretty awesome....wanna go get a beer after work......."
"How we gonna explain this one?"
"Resisting?"_
fuckers........

----------


## indago

Lying cops... *AGAIN*


*From Channel 7 News:*
-----------------------------------------------------------
Rhodes and his friend Ashley say their friend, John, wasn't doing anything wrong when police grabbed him from behind and threw him to the ground. In addition to the video, that is now going viral, Rhodes also took photos of John's injuries just after he was released from police custody - about three hours after his arrest. We're told John, whose last name we are withholding, was charged with resisting arrested and assault on a police officer.
-----------------------------------------------------------


article/video

----------


## St James

did that cop actually say, "you people are shit" as arrested that fellow for doing nothing? can we say ROID RAGE?

----------


## wist43

These stories are so digusting... seriously, I have a very hard time reading and watching these things b/c it makes me so angry it feels like my head will explode.

The greatest threat to any citizenry is their own government - we're not starting down the slippery slope, we're fully up to speed with no way to stop it.

The government is out of control on all levels; there are laws against everything - just as in communist countries, if you're in compliance with law A, you're in violation of law B; police have become thugs as opposed to protectors of the public trust; the courts support it all; etc, it's disgusting.

We are electing ignorant and corrupt legislators at all levels - it has to start with putting rational, honest, civil liberty minded people in positions of power. The rule of law is supposed to, first and foremost, control and constrain the government - if our elected representatives do not understand this, or do not agree with this - then the citizens who voted for those idiots shouldn't be surprised when their government begins to run amok and the society disintegrates into a police state.

----------


## indago

To Protect & Serve

And they just keep on lying...

*Journalist Russ Buettner wrote for The New York Times 26 August 2013:*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A New York City police officer who had arrested a photographer working for The New York Times has been indicted on three felony counts and five misdemeanors accusing him of fabricating the reasons for the arrest, the Bronx district attorney announced on Monday. The officer, Michael Ackermann, 30, claimed that the photographer interfered with an arrest last year of a teenage girl by repeatedly discharging his camera’s flash in Officer Ackermann’s face. But the officer’s account unraveled after the office of Robert T. Johnson, the Bronx district attorney, examined photographic evidence and determined that the photographer, Robert Stolarik, did not use a flash and did not have one on his camera at the time. Prosecutors added that no other police officers or civilian witnesses reported seeing a flash.  ...When an officer told Mr. Stolarik to stop taking pictures of a girl being arrested, he identified himself as a Times journalist and continued taking pictures. Another officer grabbed his camera and slammed it into his face, Mr. Stolarik said at the time. As he asked for their badge numbers, the officers took his cameras and pulled him to the ground.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


article

----------

wist43 (08-27-2013)

----------


## indago

Give them a badge and a gun and they go berserk...




#42 Jacket and #2 Hat

----------


## St James

> These stories are so digusting... seriously, I have a very hard time reading and watching these things b/c it makes me so angry it feels like my head will explode.
> 
> The greatest threat to any citizenry is their own government - we're not starting down the slippery slope, we're fully up to speed with no way to stop it.
> 
> The government is out of control on all levels; there are laws against everything - just as in communist countries, if you're in compliance with law A, you're in violation of law B; police have become thugs as opposed to protectors of the public trust; the courts support it all; etc, it's disgusting.
> 
> We are electing ignorant and corrupt legislators at all levels - it has to start with putting rational, honest, civil liberty minded people in positions of power. The rule of law is supposed to, first and foremost, control and constrain the government - if our elected representatives do not understand this, or do not agree with this - then the citizens who voted for those idiots shouldn't be surprised when their government begins to run amok and the society disintegrates into a police state.


The elected people know what's going on, Law enforcement has become a privatized business from arrest through prison. They are not required to obey the law, they are only generating revenue for further activities. They don't care about your rights, only how much they can wring out of a failing society.
Now this will really turn your stomach: It violates their Rights to be drug tested.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

Most Appropriately Named Person Of The Year Award Goes To Officer Pigman

http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/officer-pepper-sprays-girl-let-her-enjoy-it-he-says/

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

This is how the "good guys" protect your property. 


http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/ind...d_her_hom.html

----------

indago (09-01-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

> These stories are so digusting... seriously, I have a very hard time reading and watching these things b/c it makes me so angry it feels like my head will explode.
> 
> The greatest threat to any citizenry is their own government - we're not starting down the slippery slope, we're fully up to speed with no way to stop it.
> 
> The government is out of control on all levels; there are laws against everything - just as in communist countries, if you're in compliance with law A, you're in violation of law B; police have become thugs as opposed to protectors of the public trust; the courts support it all; etc, it's disgusting.
> 
> We are electing ignorant and corrupt legislators at all levels - it has to start with putting rational, honest, civil liberty minded people in positions of power. The rule of law is supposed to, first and foremost, control and constrain the government - if our elected representatives do not understand this, or do not agree with this - then the citizens who voted for those idiots shouldn't be surprised when their government begins to run amok and the society disintegrates into a police state.


Without a doubt, full steam down the slippery slope. There is a chance, IMO, to stop it. I have stated it before. Only one way to do it. Punish the media in the attempt to correct it.

On a side note, I just watched a video this morning about a Canadian border crossing incident. There was something like 13K responses...and I could not find any that had anything good to say about "the state" . Bearing that in mind, and being just one youtube incident, and only about a border crossing...how did this man and this administration get re-elected?

Small pause for those on a mission to obfuscate.....<insert Bush comparison comment as per>

The game is rigged. Vote fraud on so many levels, from "winning" against Hillary to 2012.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Without a doubt, full steam down the slippery slope. There is a chance, IMO, to stop it. I have stated it before. Only one way to do it. Punish the media in the attempt to correct it.
> 
> On a side note, I just watched a video this morning about a Canadian border crossing incident. There was something like 13K responses...and I could not find any that had anything good to say about "the state" . Bearing that in mind, and being just one youtube incident, and only about a border crossing...how did this man and this administration get re-elected?
> 
> Small pause for those on a mission to obfuscate.....<insert Bush comparison comment as per>
> 
> The game is rigged. Vote fraud on so many levels, from "winning" against Hillary to 2012.


How? You get two choices. In the primaries, you get, maybe, 3 choices from each party. All of them are part and parcel members of the establishment and all of them will toe the establishment line and expand the imperial presidency. There are occasional anomalies, like Ron Paul, and they will be destroyed in the media.

----------


## indago

> This is how the "good guys" protect your property.


It was noted, in the article: "...a state police spokeswoman told PennLive that officers acted as they did because Michelle Thompson had been uncooperative."

But opposing this: "At issue in Thompson's lawsuit is the matter of justification. Thompson claims police had no reason to attack her house, blast it full of holes, ram it with an armored vehicle and fill it with noxious gas, especially since she had readily agreed to allow officers to enter the home and look for Gerry. She even left the front door open. And she contends that police should have realized that Gerry - who was being sought on solicitation to perjury, obstruction of law and witness intimidation charges - wasn't at the house because his lawyer, Roger Laguna, had told them that her husband was in Maryland."

So, who are we to believe?  Certainly not the cops: they routinely lie!

One commenter wrote: "The only solution is to disband the State Police!"

Now, there's a thought!

A couple of years ago, on another message board, there was a discussion about *States/Cities/Fiscal Crises*.  I noted this:

``````````````````````````````````````````````````  ```````````````
*From Associated Press 21 March 2011:*
--------------------------------------------------------
Michigan Gov. Rick Snyder unveiled a plan Monday to use hundreds of millions of tax dollars to reward local governments that heed his call to cut spending and consolidate public services at the expense of those that don't. Snyder's plan would replace part of Michigan's tax revenue sharing program that supports local governments, which is expected to have about $200 million to give out when the new budget year starts Oct. 1. Communities that meet what Snyder deems the "best practices" standards would be eligible for incentives, although all would see cuts averaging 30 percent or more under his proposal to reduce money for local governments by nearly $100 million to balance the budget. "It is possible someone will get nothing" if they don't meet the new requirements, Snyder told local officials and the media as he unveiled his plan at Grand Rapids City Hall.

...The governor has promised to unveil similar ideas for local school districts next month.
--------------------------------------------------------

If the governor was *REALLY* serious about eliminating waste, he could eliminate state police posts dotting the landscape of Michigan.  There are municipal police, county sheriffs, and the state police all presiding over the inhabitants of the States, and soaking up much needed revenues.  Other States could do the same.

----------------------------------------------------------
If you get in trouble with the law in the Great Lakes State, you may find yourself face-to-face with the troopers of the Michigan State Police, or MSP. The department's duties include working to prevent crime, apprehend fugitives, improve traffic safety, ensure homeland security, and maintain basic police services for its local communities.
----------------------------------------------------------

article

These are all duties performed by County Sheriffs, and municipal police.  They don't need to be duplicated by a state policing agency.

----------------------------------------------------------
The Michigan Department of State Police began as a temporary, wartime emergency force for the purpose of domestic security during World War I.
----------------------------------------------------------

article

Somebody should tell the governor that World War One is over.  *WE WON*.  The troops came home.

Annual budget:  $527,300,000.00 (2009-10)

The annual budget for the Michigan State Police is $527,300,000.00 (year 2009-2010). If this overlapping of services state agency was eliminated, there would be a savings of 527.3 million dollars that could reduce the state budget deficit. Just think of all the other states that could save and reduce their budget deficits if they did the same.
``````````````````````````````````````````````````  ```````````````

----------


## Perianne

I hope the police are working tonight.  I may have to call them.  It has turned into Little Detroit around here.

----------


## Archer

Funny @Perianne I had to call the cops today because my wife called me. Her car is a Grand Marquis and a guy looked at her car funny as she rounded the corner and headed for the woods. She called me and said I should be on the lookout and lock the doors.

Guy had some serious issues.

----------


## Trinnity

> This is how the "good guys" protect your property. 
> 
> 
> http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/ind...d_her_hom.html


Read the whole article. These cops should be fired and prosecuted. But they won't be cuz law enforcement protect each other. Disgusting.




> Laguna said the damage caused by police (to her house) and the noxious, irritating gas residue they left behind persists and has made the Thompson home uninhabitable.The house has been foreclosed upon, he said, and the mother and son are living in a garage apartment on the property. He said a restoration firm told Thompson it would cost $70,000 just to repair the exterior damage, and that the gas-polluted interior would have to be gutted.
> "They can't afford to fix it. Insurance wouldn't cover it," Laguna said. "I guess the state police will have to cover it."


Yeah, and if she's lucky enough to "win", the taxpayers will pay for it and the bad cops will still have their jobs and benefits. <grrrrr>

----------


## Trinnity

> The game is rigged. Vote fraud on so many levels, from "winning" against Hillary to 2012.


*This ^
*

----------


## Perianne

> I hope the police are working tonight.  I may have to call them.  It has turned into Little Detroit around here.


A nice Grandma came over and said if it gets too loud to let her know.  Nice lady.

----------


## indago

> One commenter wrote: "The only solution is to disband the State Police!"
> 
> ...The annual budget for the Michigan State Police is $527,300,000.00 (year 2009-2010).


That probably doesn't include the cost of lawsuits brought against the State for police actions.

But then, I included that a State forensic lab should be maintained, and adequate enough for processing items sent from municipalities so that the municipalities would not have to have their own costly forensic labs.  This would save a lot more.

----------


## webrockk

Phone camera everything at every opportunity and immediately upload video to the interwebs.  

From intimidated to intimidator, We The People must turn the worm.

----------

Canadianeye (09-09-2013)

----------


## St James

*Texas Cops Subject Of Federal Police Brutality Suit*September 4, 2013 by Ben Bullard 

A Houston-area family has filed a Federal lawsuit against three Harris County, Texas, officers after a subpoena of video footage from a 2011 ordeal revealed the cops used excessive force against the family following a routine traffic stop.





The September 2011 incident involved plaintiff David Scherz and four other family members, including his mother. Police pulled over Scherz for allegedly running a stop sign in front of his own home. The subpoenaed video begins with a compliant Scherz already in handcuffs and being placed on the ground. There’s no public evidence of how a routine stop so quickly escalated to such a degree that the suspect needed to be restrained.
But the actions of the police at the scene offer a self-explanatory narrative of everything that follows, once Scherz’s mother comes outside to find out what’s going on. One of the officers placed her in custody for “interference with public duties,” as backup began to arrive to help make sure everyone stayed on the ground.
In all, five family members were arrested and charged with something. And the charges against all five, including Scherz, were later dropped by the Harris County District Attorney’s office, which later confirmed that none of the charges — including the original traffic stop — was warranted.
At the 2:02 video mark, any doubt is erased that this incident offers some gray area for interpretation. Deputy Constable Jimmie Drummond, who now serves as a police captain in another county, is seen running up to Scherz, who had been handcuffed and lying prone on the ground for several minutes, and repeatedly kicking him in the ribs. Drummond, who is 6 feet 5 inches tall and not thin, later told a reporter he remembered only “kicking a dog, but not a person.”
Randall Kallinen, the attorney who filed the Federal suit, told _The Houston Chronicle_ there’s no question the police acted far outside the scope of their training and turned a benign situation into an explosive one.
“He [Drummond] kicked him [Scherz] five times, broke his ribs, that’s definitely excessive force,” said Kallinen. “All of the experts I’ve talked to said there is no professional police maneuver to kick someone who is being held down, that’s not an acceptable tactic by any police department. And as cover-up charges, everyone was arrested at the scene and charged with a crime as a means to try to cover up this excess force case.”
In all, five people were arrested and jailed: Scherz, his father, his mother, his aunt and his sister, Elizabeth Scherz. One officer can be heard in subpoenaed audio from the incident targeting Elizabeth Scherz, saying “get her — she has a camera.” She was charged with felony assault of a police officer.

here: http://personalliberty.com/2013/09/0...rutality-suit/

----------


## Belazure

Replace "cops" with "negros" or "spics" and you'd have a Stormfront thread in a nutshell :lol:

The premise of the thread is a conspiracy theory - it's based on the idea that "all law enforcement agencies" in the US are somehow direct pawns of the federal govt, who are working together collectively to deny people their rights. 

It's bullshit - local law enforcement agencies aren't in anyway linked to each other nationwide, so this isn't evidence of a "police state" - it's evidence of corruption within _individual_ agencies.

And the idea that this is part of some 'secret conspiracy" to "take away people's natural rights" is bogus too - it's assholes being assholes - you could find it in any profession.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Replace "cops" with "negros" or "spics" and you'd have a Stormfront thread in a nutshell :lol:


That's just plain stupid. Cops have a choice of whether they will take the job, and whether they will do a job that requires them to enforce the dictates of the political class. If they don't have the job along with all the privileges and immunities granted by having a government-issued badge, then they are just regular civilians like the rest of us. Trying to make this an issue of race is really low, even for a totalitarian cop worshiper like yourself.





> The premise of the thread is a conspiracy theory - it's based on the idea that "all law enforcement agencies" in the US are somehow direct pawns of the federal govt, who are working together collectively to deny people their rights.


You are the only one to have advanced that theory. Is that your description of a wet dream?




> It's bullshit - local law enforcement agencies aren't in anyway linked to each other nationwide, so this isn't evidence of a "police state" - it's evidence of corruption within _individual_ agencies.
> And the idea that this is part of some 'secret conspiracy" to "take away people's natural rights" is bogus too - it's assholes being assholes - you could find it in any profession.


Congratulations. You set up a strawman and then took it down like a pro.

The whole system is corrupt because the rule of law is gone and replaced with the rule by statute and administrative decree. There doesn't have to be any concerted, collective effort to deny people rights. 

As for assholes being assholes, I know of no other profession, other than prison guards and judges, who get to legally use violence against others, often others who have harmed no one else, with their assholery.

----------

St James (09-10-2013)

----------


## Belazure

> That's just plain stupid. Cops have a choice of whether they will take the job, and whether they will do a job that requires them to enforce the dictates of the political class. If they don't have the job along with all the privileges and immunities granted by having a government-issued badge, then they are just regular civilians like the rest of us. Trying to make this an issue of race is really low, even for a totalitarian cop worshiper like yourself.


It's not the same as racism - I was just pointing out how it's the same style of propaganda - no one here's ever posted studies or statistics that ignoring corrupting is widespread in police agencies - they just post articles or videos of cops doing something violent - the point's just to convince people that "cops are bad" - not give a real argument for it.

Cops fill a necessary role - no one he's provided any evidence or statistics that police forces on the whole are more prone to corruption than anything else? It's just a bunch of self-righteous Occupy movement type propaganda with no substance.




> You are the only one to have advanced that theory. Is that your description of a wet dream?
> 
> That's basically your theory as far as I can tell - the thread is titled "police state and their abuses". But local police agencies operate independently of each other - so one corrupt cop or agency isn't evidence of a "police state" - the only way that would be possible is if they were all part of some 'secret cabal' with a 'secret agenda'.


Congratulations. You set up a strawman and then took it down like a pro.



> The whole system is corrupt because the rule of law is gone and replaced with the rule by statute and administrative decree. There doesn't have to be any concerted, collective effort to deny people rights.


What's that even mean?




> As for assholes being assholes, I know of no other profession, other than prison guards and judges, who get to legally use violence against others, often others who have harmed no one else, with their assholery.


Soldiers?

----------


## Belazure

I don't even 'like cops' or have a high opinion of the average person they hire to be a cop. Big difference between 'liking cops' and hating a profession as a whole - the ones who do that are just being elitists, and it seems like more of a scare tactic than anything else - since there aren't any statistics that 'prove' there's a significant nationwide problem with police corruption - and the only 'solution' I've heard anyone give is "privatize the police force" - sorry but I don't think the average person's going to want to have to use a credit card every time they dial 9/11 - not to mention if you privatized law enforcement, you'd have way more 'mob rule' and ironically way less justice and respect for human rights.

It really boils down to this - libertarians "don't like laws", cops 'enforce laws', therefore they "don't like cops" - which is just elitism.

----------


## St James

hey, belshit, you really should go do some research before opening your bs mouth and start ranting like a child.
There are thousand of these examples, all one has to do is Google police brutality and drug use by cops. It is hardly isolated events. Yes, cops do work hand-in-hand with federal agencies. These are merely the most recent news items.
Two points:1) It is not their job to serve and protect. http://reason.com/archives/2011/08/23/serve-and-protect   2) The police are now militarized and act outside the law http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2011/...years-ago.html ....if you can't read, watch the video
If you don't know what you're talking about, it's probably best not to put your 1 cents worth in.
I'll make a bet with you; for every one feel good story about a cop, I got thousands that make you look like a moron

----------


## Belazure

> hey, belshit, you really should go do some research before opening your bs mouth and start ranting like a child.
> There are thousand of these examples, all one has to do is Google police brutality and drug use by cops. It is hardly isolated events. Yes, cops do work hand-in-hand with federal agencies. These are merely the most recent news items.
> Two points:1) It is not their job to serve and protect. http://reason.com/archives/2011/08/23/serve-and-protect   2) The police are now militarized and act outside the law http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2011/...years-ago.html ....if you can't read, watch the video
> If you don't know what you're talking about, it's probably best not to put your 1 cents worth in.
> I'll make a bet with you; for every one feel good story about a cop, I got thousands that make you look like a moron


Yeah it's all one big conspiiiracy :lol:

----------


## Trinnity

"Belshit"? Aw, c'mon. Don't do that. Play nice, St.James.

----------


## St James

ok.................he's rude and obnoxious but you'll handle it if I finally get fed up with his crap, right?

----------


## Guest

> It's not the same as racism - I was just pointing out how it's the same style of propaganda - no one here's ever posted studies or statistics that ignoring corrupting is widespread in police agencies - they just post articles or videos of cops doing something violent - the point's just to convince people that "cops are bad" - not give a real argument for it.


Do you know what studies are?  They are controlled science.  You mean statistics.  People have posted statistics about the increase in violence, violations, and militarization.  Just because you aren't here all the time doesn't mean that people have to cater to that fact and post them non-stop to placate you.

----------

Archer (09-10-2013),St James (09-10-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Do you know what studies are?  They are controlled science.  You mean statistics.  People have posted statistics about the increase in violence, violations, and militarization.  Just because you aren't here all the time doesn't mean that people have to cater to that fact and post them non-stop to placate you.


http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...dies-sub-forum

sign the petition, of sorts.  Show support.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

Those children who like to torture animals? Well, now they have a fine, heroic career to aspire to:
http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/co.../#.UjPRIsaTiGN

----------


## The XL

> Those children who like to torture animals? Well, now they have a fine, heroic career to aspire to:
> http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/co.../#.UjPRIsaTiGN


This.......is outrageous.  And I'm sure they're only putting down terminally ill/wounded animals.  Sure.  And I'm sure it's a clean death.  Sure.

I hate cops.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm sending these bastards a  note in the morning.   DAMMIT.

----------


## The XL

> I'm sending these bastards a  note in the morning.   DAMMIT.


y u no like police state?

----------


## The XL

I'm really worried about living in a police state.  Not even for myself.  I'm just imaging an idiot cop passing by, my innocent, sweet dog harmlessly, playfully barking, and some asshole shooting her.  

I don't care how bad it gets over here, especially in New York, they better stay the fuck away from my dog.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

The "Good Guys" don't give a rat's rear end about you or your family or protecting you. Your property is their playground.
http://www.delawareonline.com/articl...r-breakingnews


They are quite happy to relieve of your property, even if you've committed no crime (this is the true mark of a police state.)
http://www.ij.org/how-a-philadelphia...t-forfeiture-3


So is the road. Sometimes they try to hide it, as if they are ashamed or something.
http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/video/...kers/223162711
http://www.wdtn.com/news/local/green...-trooper-crash


And the train platforms. The lack of a beatdown shows that the MTC was being lazy.
http://www.10news.com/news/man-arres...story-09112013


Of course, if you use their road in a manner they don't like, then it calls for a beatdown of driver and his parents. 
http://www.alternet.org/caught-camer...n-was-speeding


Civilians are usually better, more forgiving, more helpful people than cops
http://www.firstcoastnews.com/topsto...lking-sues-JSO

----------

St James (09-14-2013),TheTemporaryBG (09-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

The change began when the mentality of police shifted from putting the citizenry first and their safety first to their own.  That's why 107 year old and 95 year olds can get a bullet in the brain just for holding spoons and butter knives because despite their own safety being the reason for the police call, the police are told that it is their safety that matters first.

----------


## Roadmaster

The first one with the woman at the PO. I have seen this many times in my years. The PO was closed and you can't make a scene after a place has locked it's doors. I don't think it was about the rocks but how she acted outside the PO and banging on the door. I watched a young big female cursing out a teen that had already closed the door of a convenience store banging on the door, calling the person in side names and threatening her because she knew the rules and wouldn't open the door. I knew this young woman inside and the other if she had persisted I would have called the cops. With that said the woman police officer should be fired, in fact all of them. No rights given, had no right to search this woman in public or search anything of hers. She had a right to call a lawyer in which they never gave her an option. I would sue this police department regardless of this woman's actions before the police came. I don't believe she is innocent of the charges of being disruptive on Federal property, the PO even if the children were the ones who put rocks in the mailbox.

----------


## St James

heck, they even know when they violate your Rights AND the law

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

The list gets longer every day:


Poor kid. Bullied at school, and now he's met a whole new and far deadlier class of bullies. Bullies who have no problem harming others for their thought-crimes and are cheered as heroes for doing so.
http://www.policestateusa.com/2013/1...deo-phone-app/


Too fat to run after a girl in your custody who is handcuffed? Shoot her in the back. So what if she only has minor traffic violations and now will never be a normal human being again?




Cops aren't very good at protecting rights. They hardly know what your rights are.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=2686...cid=featured-5


If you see a cop acting suspiciously, get on the ground and wait for him to finish shooting randomly.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...oting/2815851/


It wasn't profiling! Witnesses said it was a tall, dark man!
http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news...tation-5911601

----------


## Paperback Writer

Good heavens!

----------


## The XL

I don't think their is anything more dangerous to the American people than cops.  That includes gangs and terrorism.

----------


## Belazure

> Too fat to run after a girl in your custody who is handcuffed? Shoot her in the back. So what if she only has minor traffic violations and now will never be a normal human being again?


Already address this one on the other site where you posted the same thing - the cop didn't 'shoot her' at all - he tazed her, and she feel and hit her head.

Not to mention she wasn't a "girl" - she was a 20 year old woman, who was high on illegal drugs and had caused _3_ hit and runs - and was running toward an open highway in a drug-induced mania when she was tazed.

You were probably just hoping that no one would click the link and just assume that the BS title was true. lmao

So far the one that James posted above is the only one that I'd say is a good example of exposing corruption - every single other one I read has a sensasionalist title, and then turns out to be pure BS when I actually read it or watch it.




> heck, they even know when they violate your Rights AND the law


Okay this one's actually good and almost eye-opening - but that's a first - 99% of these links are just sensationalist propaganda.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-02-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Already address this one on the other site where you posted the same thing - the cop didn't 'shoot her' at all - he tazed her, and she feel and hit her head.


He shot her with a tazer. It's a weapon, it can kill. I haven't disputed that it wasn't a firearm.

The point is that he had not good reason to use that force on her. She was handcuffed and small. She was not known to be a threat and in her present state, not likely to be a threat to a real man and particularly not a servant of public justice.




> Not to mention she wasn't a "girl" - she was a 20 year old woman, who was high on illegal drugs and had caused _3_ hit and runs - and was running toward an open highway in a drug-induced mania when she was tazed.


A 20 year old is still a girl to me. If a 200 lb bully wants to be a lazy fat ass who can't handle a small woman in handcuffs, he should find another job. Of course, he couldn't then be a psychopathic bully and engage in thugscrums with his buddies.





> 99% of these links are just sensationalist propaganda.


Someone has to counter the totalitarian propaganda that your type spews out and, even worse, demand be paid for by taxpayers. I have no problem with a bit of sensationalism. You don't either, unless it's not for your side.
For instance, you don't know that the girl in the story was high, only that she had the presence of those drugs in her blood. Of course you would sensationalize that. Complaining that others does the same just makes you out to be a hypocrite.

----------


## St James

> Already address this one on the other site where you posted the same thing - the cop didn't 'shoot her' at all - he tazed her, and she feel and hit her head.
> 
> Not to mention she wasn't a "girl" - she was a 20 year old woman, who was high on illegal drugs and had caused _3_ hit and runs - and was running toward an open highway in a drug-induced mania when she was tazed.
> 
> You were probably just hoping that no one would click the link and just assume that the BS title was true. lmao
> 
> So far the one that James posted above is the only one that I'd say is a good example of exposing corruption - every single other one I read has a sensasionalist title, and then turns out to be pure BS when I actually read it or watch it.
> 
> 
> Okay this one's actually good and almost eye-opening - but that's a first - 99% of these links are just sensationalist propaganda.


how can it be propaganda when it is caught on video? are you declaring that this is all hype, filmed by citizens, organized well enough to create a video based on depiction instead of recording it first hand? 
So, what you are stating, for the record, that there is no Police State? How is it they have more Rights than "We the People...."

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

The only error here is that he gave away far too much information. It's the job of police thugs in a police state to suss out any hint of suspicious activity or thought.

----------

St James (09-30-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

Fuck your rights. You don't have any. Even your right to redress of grievances (ie. malicious assault by a police officer who has immunity) may carry a bill that bankrupts you and your family.

*Making the Victim Pay for the Bullet*




In overtly totalitarian countries, families of condemned state enemies are often required to pay for the bullets used to execute their loved ones. Two recent federal court rulings indicate that a very similar custom has taken root in proto-Soviet America.


On June 3, 2011, a man wearing a ski mask hurled a crude, improvised stink bomb through an apartment window in Laguna Beach, California. The payload of that infernal device was butyric acid produced through fermentation of milk and cheese. Several people complained about the noxious odor, but nobody was hospitalized. On a garage door of the targeted building, the attacker spray-painted the demand, “Stalk someone else.”

http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com...or-bullet.html

----------

St James (09-30-2013)

----------


## St James

*Police Pepper Spray, Arrest Father Of Dying Teen For Yelling At First Responders Who Allowed Her Body To Roll Off A Gurney As She Died*September 30, 2013 by Sam Rolley 

 SCREENSHOTThe family of Brooke Russell released her suicide note, sharing it with _KSPR_.
As his teenage daughter lay dying from a self-inflicted gunshot wound, a Joplin, Mo., man and his son were pepper sprayed by local police and taken to jail, where they were handcuffed to a bench for being upset.
On March 17, 16-year-old Brook Russell took her own life with a single gunshot wound to the head in a park just a few blocks from her home. When her mother, Julissa Russell, became worried on that fateful Sunday evening because the teen didnt return from a run, she went looking for her daughter. Shortly after, Julissa Russell frantically called her husband, Kevin Russell.
I got a call from my wife and she was screaming, I couldnt even understand her, Kevin Russell told _KSPR_.  I knew something was wrong, I never heard her scream like that, and I said Julissa please slow down, and I heard gun, I heard blood.
Moments later, Kevin Russell and his son Brant, Brookes brother, arrived at the park and frantically sought help.
I remember saying, Oh my God. I threw my phone down while I was on with 911 and I ran to her. I checked for a pulse but didnt feel a pulse and there was just a little mark, I really couldnt tell, the back of her head, Kevin said. And I looked into her eyes and her eyes were halfway open like she was sleeping with her eyes open.
When emergency personnel arrived on the scene, the understandably upset family hoped that there was some chance Brookes life would be saved, but the teens condition and the entire situation rapidly took a turn for the worse.
To me, time was everything. I was going, Lets go, get her to the hospital, hurry up, hurry up, Kevin Russell told _KSPR._ 
The father said that things then became much worse.
The first responder turned away from Brooke to her father to ask what had happened. Thats when, as her father looked on in disbelief, the teens body rolled off the gurney on which she had been placed.
Next, the family alleges, some badged, pepper spray-wielding thugs saw the need to intervene.
I started screaming and said, Do your f-ing job, get her to the hospital, and the EMT put his finger in my face and said, Calm down, sir. I was screaming, Please get her to the hospital. And right about that time a police officer ran up on the sidewalk and I saw Brant go down.
The father and son were quickly pepper sprayed by police and arrested.
I was on the pavement, I couldnt breathe and another officer put a knee in my back and told me to get up and he said if I didnt get up he was going to Tase me, Brant Russell said of the takedown.
As their loved one perished, the men  charged with assault, disturbing the peace and obstruction  spent the next three hours handcuffed to a bench in the citys jail.
Brooke is dead; her family members cant change that. But they desperately would like to have their names cleared. Unfortunately, there is evidently no room for compassion in this case.
I didnt assault anybody, I didnt threaten anybody, I didnt obstruct justice, the grieving father told local media.
While Kevin Russell insists that all he did was shout at first responders when his daughters lifeless body hit the ground, the citys cops and prosecutors disagree.
Joplin Police Chief Lane Roberts said the incident was immediately reviewed and that the officer involved was not found guilty of any wrongdoing.
What Ill tell you is that the conduct thats alleged is directly contradictory to our values, our mission statement, our code of ethics, the chief said. Those are not the things we engage in.
There is an incident report; but, according to the local news station, it has not yet become public record. And the police say they cant say much about the event until the case works its way through the courts.
I would just like the charges to go away. I want the reports reported correctly. I know theyre not going to do that but I hate that theres something in formal writing that says things that we did that we didnt do on the worst night of our life, Kevin Russell said.
But for now, prosecutors have only one deal on the table for the father whose life has been turned upside down: Plead guilty to assault and take anger management classes.

Now it seems that you are not allowed to get emotional about the violent death of a family member.............unless of course it's Traythug Martin............fucking gestapo
"I don't care, SOMEONE has just got to go to jail......."

----------


## Belazure

_edit - not worthy_

----------


## St James

*Graphic: Illinois Woman Sues Local Police For Excessive Force After Cops Refuse To Discipline Their Own*

October 11, 2013 by Ben Bullard 

Cassandra Feuerstein of Chicago admits she did it: She was driving under the influence, so she pulled over to the side of the road and attempted to sleep it off. The police encountered her asleep behind the wheel and took her in, charging her with a DUI. Feuerstein didnt contest the charges and pleaded guilty.
But shes suing the Skokie, Ill., Police Department for what officer Michael Hart did to her while she was in custody. A caveat: portions of the video below are not pleasant to watch.





Surveillance video inside the police stations booking area shows Feuerstein, cooperating fully as police ushered her into a cell. According to _NBC Chicago_, she asked the officers if she could call her husband, and Hart summoned her out of the cell. Then, less than a minute later, the video shows Hart throwing the 47-year-old, 110-pound Feuerstein headfirst into the cell with such force that she wasnt able to prevent her face from slamming into the concrete bench lining the small rooms opposite wall.
Scroll to the 1:50 mark in the video above if you want to be disgusted. As Feuerstein lies in a growing pool of blood on the cell floor, officers and paramedics return to attend to her in an ordeal that drags on, inside the cell, for several more minutes. A semi-censored, shortened 

 of the incident and its bloody aftermath was reported by _CBS Chicago_.
The _NBC Chicago_ report also has some gruesome pictures of how Feuersteins face looked as she recovered. Feuerstein suffered several broken bones in her skull. She now has a permanent titanium plate in her face after enduring reconstructive surgery.
The incident occurred March 10, but Feuersteins attorney released video of her jail nightmare this week after filing a Federal lawsuit against the department for police brutality, as well as for Hart allegedly making false statements that led to the writing of a misleading police report.
That report had originally led to an additional charge against Feuerstein for resisting arrest, but prosecutors dropped that charge after reviewing the video evidence.
Since the incident, department officials have given Feuersteins case all the moral high ground it needs. Local authorities have declined to discipline officer Hart, and he is still on the job for the Skokie police.


..still on the job....my, my  and to think, they are here to help us...riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight

http://personalliberty.com/2013/10/1...ine-their-own/

----------


## St James

*Dallas Police Claimed Mentally Unstable Man Lunged At Them With A Knife, So They Shot Him… Video Tells Different Story*October 21, 2013 by Sam Rolley 

Police in Dallas are being investigated for shooting a mentally ill man who they allege approached officers with a knife raised. But a video of the incident shows that the man did not take a single step before being gunned down by the officers.
Officers were called on 52-year-old Bobby Gerald Bennett last week after the man suffered a psychotic episode from failing to take his antipsychotic medication for several months, his mother told reporters.
When officers arrived on the scene, Bennett was sitting in a black swivel office chair in the middle of a cul de sac with his arms crossed, according to a report.
Via _The Dallas Morning News_:
The officers asked Bennett to show his hands, but he allegedly told them “you all are going to need more officers out here.”
Bennett began walking toward officers with the knife raised, police said. One of the officers on the scene fired four times, striking Bennett once. In a press release, the Dallas Police said that Bennett “made statements indicating that he was not going to cooperate with the officers” and that “the incident escalated which led an officer to fire his weapon upon the individual.”
But video captured by a neighbor’s surveillance system shows Bennett standing still during the entire incident. When officers opened fire on the mentally unstable man, his hands were down.
“When the officers told him freeze, he complied,” said neighbor Maurice Bunch, who witnessed the incident from his driveway across the street. “He did not move an inch, in suspended animation; he just stood there, you know? Bobby was conscious, he knew exactly what he was doing because I had been talking to him prior.”
After being treated for his gunshot wound, Bennett was arrested. He faces a charge of aggravated assault to a public servant.
Only after the surveillance footage surface did the police decide to investigate the incident to determine whether the department’s “deadly force policy was violated.”

----------

